# Facebook Graffiti Betta



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

lol got bored made facebook graffiti of some betta each like 5 min.






http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/lXeVWg0FLZI







http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/PPY3ckkhFTk?replay&t=replay-button
I like the second more lol you can watch me draw them sped up by clicking the links lol


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

That is awesome! Wish you had a larger version I would use that as a wallpaper :shock: The first one <3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha facebook pops them up larger if you click the little magnifying glass but sadly thats it  I kinda like the challenge of the graffiti program


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Well that helps a bit, I took a look at the graffiti program... I can't do much on anything on it. Watching the replays of your works is amazing  can't wait to see more.

Btw, the first one makes for a lovely desktop.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Weee!!!! another lol http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/bakG8CZU_uQ image roughly based on a photo found on google

Its hard to keep it under 5 min to draw


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Wow! You're more than welcome to my fish pictures as models!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Creat said:


> View attachment 22149
> 
> Its hard to keep it under 5 min to draw


But your doing professional grade work in 5 minutes. Keep em' coming


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

if you guys have any photo's you think I should do i'd love to see them XD


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Something like my Buddha, Looks like hes being drawn to the light. Best I got right now :3


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I have a couple...do whichever one you like. He's mine lol ;-)









His tail _is_ there, he just moved it...








Oh, wow, they're really grainy (and huge!)...sorry!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I loved the pose so i drew it  love his colors also i adore purple and blue in fish 







http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/s2qn8es_rE0


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Heh sorry Creat...I have another! Lol...









ETA: that latest one is very nice!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I LOVE IT, now I have a new wallpaper  Thank you.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Somehow I couldnt get his body to turn the same way bah annoying http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/5s_lWpjyy1s








and your welcome Busted


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oh wow, that's really cool! You're really talented. He was curving away from the camera, hence the odd angle lol...sorry 
You got his ventrals absolutely perfect! 

Well, I tried to set it as my wallpaper but it's not showing up :/ so I guess I'll have to keep playing around with it to get it to work.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha well I'm glad I like challenges and fish are really hard for me to draw


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Oh wow, that's really cool! You're really talented. He was curving away from the camera, hence the odd angle lol...sorry
> You got his ventrals absolutely perfect!
> 
> Well, I tried to set it as my wallpaper but it's not showing up :/ so I guess I'll have to keep playing around with it to get it to work.


If you just right click and save it, it will be a .php file, I use snipping tool to cut it out(saves as a .png) and photoshop to have the fade.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Ah okay...I don't have Photoshop but I have GIMP-poor man's version lol

Thanks!

Edit: that's not the problem...it shows it just fine in "tile" format, but if I want to center it it won't show up :/

Edit again: fixed it! Had to save it as a JPG for it to work...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Hmm... Let's try my orange dal VT:


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha i had so much of an issue with his eyes lol but i looooove his colors so much http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/Ddw3CCYv0ws


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yeah his eyes are really funky in the photo I took but regardless he looks good! Thank you!

I know I have a bunch of sorority pics up in the Photo forum if you're still looking for models!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

If you interested you can try out my Oscar http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/Busted11290/SD533899.jpg This is a nice thread. Your art is nice, I don't see how you do it in 5 minutes x.x


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you draw my guy for me?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

here ya go Duncan13 still trying to keep them all under 5 min and the oscar one I have restarted cause I cant get it the way I want it 






http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/OLVebjQQCvo


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

If you still feel like drawing, here's one for ya.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Creat, its really pretty! I like it!  Could you possibly also post a bigger version for me? I can't get on Facebook in China ;(((((


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Your art is beautiful! It's amazing you work so well on the graffiti thing.. I'm terrible xD No rush, but when you get the chance, could you draw Tinsel? :-D Thank you so much!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Tinsel is so pretty!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you! So is Duncan, I love his vibrant red color!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> If you still feel like drawing, here's one for ya.


Gah he is gorgeous his scales drove me crazy could he possible have any more colors to him lol  He is simply amazing looking








http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/UG3OZVg22Ro


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

And Duncan I would suggest asking Busted cause I have no idea how they made it bigger.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

For learn to fly I almost forgot you were up on the first page gah! I am a sucker for plakats especially blue ones XD this pose took forever gah i kept restarting it 
http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/5_UlZDPtOL0


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oh, wow! That's amazing! Thanks a ton. It's definitely my wallpaper now!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay! another I still need more practice with fish... there just so weird shaped. Here is one more ..
http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/gvmqHqJmDIs


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Creat said:


> Yay! another I still need more practice with fish... there just so weird shaped. Here is one more ..
> http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/gvmqHqJmDIs


 
I believe this is Tinsel! Thank you so much, I love it! :-D


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yeah...I have another one, if you want to draw him. I feel like such a rude person, because I'm posting so many pictures! Please, if anyone else asks, do theirs first and don't worry about this one!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Cesitlie95: The betta's name is Hermes. My name is Duncan.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

D'aww look at Azrael's little round belly. He's such a pig. Great job with him!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Duncan Heres the large version 









For others, when you right click to save image as, name it whatever like (betta1.png) you must type .png or it will save as a .php


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello! I'm sorry, I feel kinda rude, but I couldn't help asking. Could you please draw my halfmoon betta Butterfly? That would be so cool. You are a very talented artist.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Let me know if you're ever looking for more models! I have plenty of 'em.


----------

